# Convertir tu monitr de PC en TV sin necesidad de PC



## masticas (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola gente de la comunidad  ya hace algunos dias que me he comprado un monitor LCD 19"
y esta genial, pero me gustaria poder ver la tv en el... he estado investigando y venden unos aparatitos que es un sintonizador con salida VGA para enchufarla al monitor, el cual esta muy caro teniendo en cuenta que solo usare el aparato de vez en cuando.

Pero tambien  he visto un cable que tiene un conector VGA en un extremo y un conector RCA en el otro... ese esta mas genial, asi nomas llego y le enchufo la salida de video de una vieja tv que tengo, que manda la señal sintonizada por el RCA, y el otro extremo a mi monitor, asi podre disfrutar de la tv en un monitor   pero el problema es que he visto ese cable solo en internet, no lo encuentro por ninguna tienda de electronica aca en cd juarez, mexico. 

Alguien sabe como conectarle un cable RCA directamente en la entrada VGA del monitor? 
Jaja se olle una salvajada pero quiero ver tv  
Bueno espero alguna respuesta... gracias


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Es complicado ya que los sincronismos no son iguales, no vale un simple cable. Hay adaptadores pero no son sencillos ni baratos.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 16, 2010)

Pues estan los aparatejos esos que reciben señal de tv y la transfieren a la PC, yo he visto unos que traen salida para USB Firewire y el conector VGA y el Svideo y si no me equipo tu LCD al menos debe tener entrada VGA porque el mio tiene tambien Svide  y RCA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2010)

¿Viste la diferencia de precio entre un monitor de 19' y un monitor y TV de 29' ?

Por algo será .

Saludos !


----------



## masticas (Oct 16, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Viste la diferencia de precio entre un monitor de 19' y un monitor y TV de 29' ?
> 
> Por algo será .
> 
> Saludos !



Ah pues si tienen una marcada diferencia...
pero mi monitor me costo 300 pesos mexicanos... algo asi de 25 dolares gringos.
Jeje es la ventaja de comprar cosas que no sirven y arreglarlas 

bueno tendre que ahorrar para comprar uno de esos aparatitos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Seguramente te saldrá mas barato comprar un televisor, los que he visto andaban por los 120€ o así.


----------

